# Ball Perfect Mason jar - Value? Info? Error on it?



## alicia9265 (May 12, 2006)

Hi - I'm looking for some info on a blueish-green fruit jar I just found at a consignment shop!
 It says "Ball" - like all the others on the front with "PERFECT MASON".
 Now the MASON isn't centered underneath PERFECT.  It is slightly to the
 left.  I thought I read something about this error?  Can someone tell me about
 how many have it and/or why?  Also the 2nd E in PERFECT isn't as pronounced
 as all the other letters.  It has a "5" on the bottom.  And has the original metal cap
 with the white heavy part in the top also that screws on just fine.  
 So if anyone can tell me about it, what year range it came from, or the value - it would be
 much appreciated!
 Thanks! Alicia
 SORRY the pic is so bad - the glare is so hard to get a good picture to make the letters be shown easy!


----------



## bobclay (May 13, 2006)

Hi alicia,

 These are not error jars as some think. This is how they were produced for the first 2 years of production; 1913 and 1914. For the most part, they are older Ball MASON moulds that merely had the word PERFECT added to them anywhere it would fit. In some cases, the offset is only one or two letters, some as much as 3 or 4 letters, it just depended on where the initial word MASON was cut into the mould. In 1915 new moulds were used and the embossing was centered on those. Jars with lighter, inconsistant embossing strength are because of carbon buildup in the recesses of the moulds during production. That is what causes missing or weakly embossed lettering on jars. 

 Value is only a dollar or two because there were so many of these made (with offset style embossing) and so many that still survive today. So these with the offset embossing with PERFECT to the right of the word MASON are easily dated to 1913-1914 and are among the first of the famous Ball PERFECT MASON jars that were produced for nearly 50 years.

 Hope this helps some!  )

 bobclay


----------



## onabininger (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bob ..hey I have been to your web site numerous times and just want to thank you  for your efforts..you have done an excellent job.....looks like a labor of love...I think its great having you on the forum( not that I am on too much)..you really offer a little extra...that most of us dont find in the Red Book..as wonderful as that is..thanks again..and keep up the good work you are doing....Wendy


----------



## bobclay (May 18, 2006)

Hi Wendy,

 Thanks for the kind words!  )

 Labor of love? Well, not entirely. It IS my love of our hobby and the people in it that makes me publish most of my articles. But it is actually more of a "repayment" if you will, for I was blessed with several excellent mentors as I was a newbie coming into the hobby. And through the ease of communications today, this is simply my way of "giving back" to the hobby just some of what I've gained in the over 30 years I've had this addiction.

 20-30 years from now, many of you here will be doing the same thing by helping new blood coming into the hobby with information you've learned over the years. And the longer you're a serious part of this hobby, the more you can learn from others.

 I'm not an expert in ALL jars by any means, but when it comes to Ball jars,  I know that company and their history as well as anyone. Working for Ball opened many doors that I would have never been able to go through otherwise. Because of that and my many mentors, it is a pleasure to pass on what I've learned over the years to others.  )

 Bob Clay


----------

